# Dumbbell size



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How old is he? If he's still pretty young - dumbbell is fine. 

I was going to say that the bit is a little wide - you want a snugger fit right behind the canines so they are less inclined to juggle. But if a young intact dog, the muzzle will still grow a bit and should be fine. 

I was training take/hold/gives with my dogs anyway so snapped pics for you.

Top pic is my 10 month old and bottom pic is his 22 month old brother. 

My guys have big mouths (3.5" bit), but the baby is still growing


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree that it looks a bit wide. if he’s young, he’ll grow into it. My dogs have a different style of dumbbell.

Pilot has the blue one and Winx has red. Couple of reasons I bought these. I like the look of them and they are easy to identify since I was showing both dogs in Open. They aren’t much more than what they custom order from Jand J.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am absolutely not an expert in dumbbells, but I was going to say the same as the others about it maybe being a little wide, but like the others, he may grow into it. In contrast to Kate’s boys, my boy is small and probably needs a 2.5” bit for his dumbbell. Same for my female even though she is bigger than my male. Lol I am going to measure them tomorrow to make sure and then order some new dumbbells from Training Treasures.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for your help you all! He is almost a year and half old. The photos actually might make it look a little bigger than it is. Anyways, I know for sure it isn’t too small, because that was what I was told by someone else!! I wanted to post on here to get some other opinions.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What's much more important is the size of the ends. If they're not big enough, he'll hit his nose on the floor when he goes to pick it up, and may start picking it up by the ends instead of the middle bar. _Most_ of the time when you see dogs pick up by the ends, that's why. 
If you look at the photos of Abeille's dogs with the dumbbells, you can see how nice and big the ends are. 
I had to have one custom made for Tito, he has a big muzzle. 
Your best bet is to try to have a seasoned competitor in your area take a look and see what they think.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If they're not big enough, he'll hit his nose on the floor when he goes to pick it up, and may start picking it up by the ends instead of the middle bar. _Most_ of the time when you see dogs pick up by the ends, that's why.


FALSE.  

When we were problem solving my Glee's pickups (picking up by the ends), my trainer pulled out some of her dumbbells with bigger ends and Glee still managed to grab the ends. 

The dumbbell in the pictures above with my boys is from Max 200. I disliked it when training my Bertie and Jacks because it was heavier and bulkier than the wood dumbbells (similar to what Abielle has but white ends) I normally use. It was even heavier than the other plastic dumbbell that I have from J&J. 

But when problem solving my Glee's pickups - found that the pickup issues were solved with the heavier dumbbell. I think it's too heavy for him to pick up by the ends - and/or it's easier for the dogs to carry by the bit instead of the ends.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok I stand corrected on sizing. Maybe. I measured both dogs today: Rocket at 3.25” and Eevee at about 3.375” (3 3/8”). The 3” dumbbells I have from J&J are way too big, probably half an inch or so. Their instructions say to round down 0.25-0.5”. So maybe I just didn’t round down enough? The bits are definitely too big. The Training Treasures instructions say to round down 0.25”. @Abeille is this what you did? What end size did you get? I used fat pencils to measure. They were only slightly smaller than a what I think would be the right DB diameter for them (I’ll measure the pencils to see).


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Obedience rocks said:


> Thanks for your help you all! He is almost a year and half old. The photos actually might make it look a little bigger than it is. Anyways, I know for sure it isn’t too big, because that was what I was told by someone else!! I wanted to post on here to get some other opinions.


Most of the websites have instructions to measure the dog. It definitely not too narrow. I agree that the ends could be bigger. You want the dog to be able to scoop it up as they are running up to it.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> FALSE.
> 
> When we were problem solving my Glee's pickups (picking up by the ends), my trainer pulled out some of her dumbbells with bigger ends and Glee still managed to grab the ends.
> 
> ...


 Winx always picked it up by the ends. I accepted it while she was 
learning so it’s my fault. I could have fixed it but it is a huge struggle to convince her that she’s wrong and it wasn’t important enough to me. She did a beautiful return to heel after getting the dumbbell for a while. She likes field better than obedience.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Ok I stand corrected on sizing. Maybe. I measured both dogs today: Rocket at 3.25” and Eevee at about 3.375” (3 3/8”). The 3” dumbbells I have from J&J are way too big, probably half an inch or so. Their instructions say to round down 0.25-0.5”. So maybe I just didn’t round down enough? The bits are definitely too big. The Training Treasures instructions say to round down 0.25”. @Abeille is this what you did? What end size did you get? I used fat pencils to measure. They were only slightly smaller than a what I think would be the right DB diameter for them (I’ll measure the pencils to see).


I probably did round down. I’ve had it for over a year so I don’t remember for sure. Pilot’s has a 3” bit and 3” ends. The diameter of his bit could be slightly smaller. Follow Training Treasures instructions. Their ends are not tapered like J and J. Remember that Pilot is smaller than average. He has a nice broad head though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Abeille said:


> Winx always picked it up by the ends. I accepted it while she was learning so it’s my fault. I could have fixed it but it is a huge struggle to convince her that she’s wrong and it wasn’t important enough to me. She did a beautiful return to heel after getting the dumbbell for a while. She likes field better than obedience.


Glee's still a baby so we are still training everything.  If he were a polished dog and ready to compete, I agree you pick your battles. I know people who are not worried about dogs grabbing the bells if they have a secure hold and don't juggle or mouth.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> Glee's still a baby so we are still training everything.  If he were a polished dog and ready to compete, I agree you pick your battles. I know people who are not worried about dogs grabbing the bells if they have a secure hold and don't juggle or mouth.


Yup, train it right then. She had a solid hold so I didn’t worry about perfection. She qualified with decent scores. Pilot‘s criteria are a lot different from hers.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you! I’m going to place an order today. I think the tapered ends on the J&J ones is what caused the fitting issue.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just passing along what I was taught by the person who has the top obedience Golden in the country (I believe just got his OTCH 59 or some such thing), the only person to win the NOC more than once, and multiple 200 scores. 
But of course, she could be wrong....


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

OTCH59?!? I’ve really got to get to one of her seminars... checking his k9data/AKC page now. 

I ordered 3” ends and 3” bits for both dogs. As much fun as conformation can be (when you win anyway), I’m glad to be back to training obedience and rally.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just passing along what I was taught by the person who has the top obedience Golden in the country.... But of course, she could be wrong....



What I meant with that  face in my comment is there is no ONE WAY to fix EVERYTHING.

And I'm sure the owner handler who you are talking about (Guessing Bridget) would be the first to tell you and everyone that.

By the way - she is using electric collars on her dogs for obedience - that's one reason among many that I would not consider doing seminars with her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, not Bridget, who is awesome in her own way but not nearly as accomplished in obedience. Look in the latest issue of GR News at the obedience statistics and you'll see who it is.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought you were talking about Bridget too since she’s won the NOC 3 times with two different dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lynn? Yvonne?

I don't get the GR News, so no idea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you get GR News? I don't mean to be coy, I just don't like putting other peoples' names out on public forums. 



ArkansasGold said:


> I thought you were talking about Bridget too since she’s won the NOC 3 times with two different dogs.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

hotel4dogs said:


> Do you get GR News? I don't mean to be coy, I just don't like putting other peoples' names out on public forums.


No, but I should. I totally understand not wanting to put people's names out on public forums.  I'll ask someone who does get the GR News.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I thought you meant Bridget too! LOL I've heard that she uses electronic collars. Nothing against them, I just don't use them for obedience. Winx did get nicked at a pheasant hunt a couple of times for not heeling which carried over to obedience.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Was it in the one that just came out? It's sitting on my coffee table but I haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Do you get GR News? I don't mean to be coy, I just don't like putting other peoples' names out on public forums.


Maybe just drop a first name?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I figured it out. Googled "Multiple AKC NOC winners" and got to the rankings page. https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/invitational/top25/obedience/index.cfm#title-top 
The owner of the OTCH59 is who Barb is talking about.  They are listed in alphabetical order, not rank order. AKC won't give you that for free.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I figured it out. Googled "Multiple AKC NOC winners" and got to the rankings page. AKC National Obedience Invitational/Championship
> The owner of the OTCH59 is who Barb is talking about.  They are listed in alphabetical order, not rank order. AKC won't give you that for free.


So Lynn. That's what I was guessing based on the state. LOL. 

Barb could have just said so.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it's the National issue. Look at the obedience standings. I think he just finished his OTCH56. Might have been OTCH59.



Abeille said:


> Was it in the one that just came out? It's sitting on my coffee table but I haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> I figured it out. Googled "Multiple AKC NOC winners" and got to the rankings page. AKC National Obedience Invitational/Championship
> The owner of the OTCH59 is who Barb is talking about.  They are listed in alphabetical order, not rank order. AKC won't give you that for free.


Found it! At first I looked at 2019. Winx's sire is on that list. He's the only CH on it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I generally have 2 1/2 to 3 inch bells for my boys and the bit is usually 3 inches. I prefer flared bells and wooden DBs. As mentioned the bells have to be sized so your dog can readily see the DB and pick it up, but not so large as to interfere or even come close to the eyes especially over the high jump. I like a fairly tight fit which is also why I prefer flared bells. Aedan has the smallest muzzle while Brady has the largest muzzle (with Faelan being in the middle). The sizes used also have to be comfortable for your dog regardless of what the measurements should be ... I have had goldens with much larger dumbbells and my girls have smaller ones. Anyway a few pics showing the sizes my dogs each prefer.

BTW: Once Faelan lost a few teeth, his preferred DB size had a decrease in bit length.

Faelan & Aedan in the pic together, while Brady is by himself


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Sunrise said:


> I generally have 2 1/2 to 3 inch bells for my boys and the bit is usually 3 inches. I prefer flared bells and wooden DBs. As mentioned the bells have to be sized so your dog can readily see the DB and pick it up, but not so large as to interfere or even come close to the eyes especially over the high jump. I like a fairly tight fit which is also why I prefer flared bells. Aedan has the smallest muzzle while Brady has the largest muzzle (with Faelan being in the middle). The sizes used also have to be comfortable for your dog regardless of what the measurements should be ... I have had goldens with much larger dumbbells and my girls have smaller ones. Anyway a few pics showing the sizes my dogs each prefer.
> 
> BTW: Once Faelan lost a few teeth, his preferred DB size had a decrease in bit length.
> 
> Faelan & Aedan in the pic together, while Brady is by himself


Thank you so much! Everyone’s answers have been so helpful! I was worried that my new dumbbell was too small, but now I see its perfect, if not a tad big...I really appreciate your help 😊


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

@Sunrise Thank you! I hadn't seen any posts by you in awhile and started to get worried! Welcome back!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

ArkansasGold said:


> @Sunrise Thank you! I hadn't seen any posts by you in awhile and started to get worried! Welcome back!


Thanks 

New adventures & challenges going on in my life 

Among others: Currently trying to isolate the scent article configurations that Aedan will best respond to. Finch is enjoying the snow in upper ME getting to know her beau, Towhee & Faelan are retired, Brady is waiting for shows to become a thing again LOL Well Aedan is as well. Towhee & Finch are BOTH in season, it took mama Towhee going in to bring in Finch as the prospective sire's owner was becoming more & more anxious.


----------

